# Excited!



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So I just got into a house with a fully fenced back yard! No more apt. living for my dogs!!

The best part is,that we only have 1 neighbor attached to the fence on the right side,and they have no animals!
and it is across the street from 2 parks! 1 even has a lake!:woof::woof::woof:

The bad thing is, I have seen little dogs roaming free. But It should not be a problem.

I will be taking picks of the dogs in their new yard soon!


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

that is awesome!, specially the lake part.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Beia will love that,since she decided she is a water dog.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Fabulous news!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That's fantastic!! Congrats!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

that's great I couldnt imagine living in a home without a yard. Congrats


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

YAY! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Bruno and Beia have never had a yard before.
This will be new to them. Might take some getting use to. As for me. I am just Happy I don't have to get up early,to take them out to potty. I can just open the french doors in my bedroom,and out they go!


----------



## David H (Jun 15, 2011)

I just did the same thing last weekend and my pit is loving it.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

whooo hooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## CWAPB (Jul 17, 2011)

That's so great! Nothing like space man! I feel ya.


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Yay! So happy for all of you! I live in an apt and when I visit my dads real house, I can just see the change in Loki. First thing he always wants to go play in the yard


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Dogs like having their run time.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

good news, house living is wayyy better then apartments for sure, but then that could be just me as i don't get along with most of the general public lol


----------

